# Engineers Australia Rejection



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I have got a rejection from Engineers Australia with below message today. Can someone please let me know what needs to be done next. All the 3 CDRs are written by me and have not copied from internet. It will be very helpful if anyone has got this message earlier and what steps has to be done next here.

Message :
We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. Please explain the copied context in writing and attached to your next submission.Please note that consequently, your application can be rejected and a 12-month can be imposed if presented writing contains material which was not produced by you.

Regards,


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

ukindian said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have got a rejection from Engineers Australia with below message today. Can someone please let me know what needs to be done next. All the 3 CDRs are written by me and have not copied from internet. It will be very helpful if anyone has got this message earlier and what steps has to be done next here.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You didn't copy anything? Did you check your CDRs on turnitin or any other plagiarism check? You may check all.your work on any plagiarism software first to get the idea what content you copied or matching then you can write a good explaination and submit new career episodes totally.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I have not copied any information here. I am currently doing my PHD from last 5 years and all the details which I have added in the CDRs is my hard work of 5 years. Its very disheartening when your hard work of 5 years gets this kind of comment. One of the papers is published in internet under my name. Do you advise to change all the 3 CDRs and resubmit it again ?

Regards,


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi mate,
Please contact "CDR sample" company. They can give you some important information and help with CDR. Just ask them what to do in this case. They work very professional..


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

ukindian said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have not copied any information here. I am currently doing my PHD from last 5 years and all the details which I have added in the CDRs is my hard work of 5 years. Its very disheartening when your hard work of 5 years gets this kind of comment. One of the papers is published in internet under my name. Do you advise to change all the 3 CDRs and resubmit it again ?
> 
> Regards,


And you used material or topic in your CDRs from that paper which was published on net under your name? In that case you can give them evidence about that in your explanation. Try to talk to any good mara agent or professional people as mentioned in the below comments. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for your comments. I will send an email to EA today and find out what they are expecting from me. The comments which they have sent me is not clear. I am not sure if they are expecting me to write a new CDR or jive them the explanation here. I have applied this through a agent and he has taken a fat money from me and he is of no use. He just uploads the documents for me and does nothing other than that. One of the CDRs which I have published is in internet under my name and other 2 are my journals which are in review process.

Regards


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

ukindian said:


> Thanks for your comments. I will send an email to EA today and find out what they are expecting from me. The comments which they have sent me is not clear. I am not sure if they are expecting me to write a new CDR or jive them the explanation here. I have applied this through a agent and he has taken a fat money from me and he is of no use. He just uploads the documents for me and does nothing other than that. One of the CDRs which I have published is in internet under my name and other 2 are my journals which are in review process.
> 
> Regards


In that case give them an evidence with a good explaination that you published it on internet and its your own work. But before doing so check your cdrs first on any plagiarism software to check the content so you can give them justification easily.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

ukindian said:


> Thanks for your comments. I will send an email to EA today and find out what they are expecting from me. The comments which they have sent me is not clear. I am not sure if they are expecting me to write a new CDR or jive them the explanation here. I have applied this through a agent and he has taken a fat money from me and he is of no use. He just uploads the documents for me and does nothing other than that. One of the CDRs which I have published is in internet under my name and other 2 are my journals which are in review process.
> 
> Regards


I would suggest you make a call to Engineers Australia, if you are in Australia. Tell them you would like some clarification on your case. The assessor will call you back and you can tell them about your paper and how to proceed about it. 
I had the message to revise my CDR as it was a bit generic. I called EA, got a call back from the assessor who told me briefly how to revise the CDR. Later on my application was approved by EA. Hope it helps.


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks Very much for your reply. I will call EA today. I am currently in UK. Not sure if they will call back, but I will give a try. I have for the email which says I need to provide the information to them before July first week. But the FAQ says that any additional information requested should be given within one month. Can someone provide clarity on this please.

REgards


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

ukindian said:


> Thanks Very much for your reply. I will call EA today. I am currently in UK. Not sure if they will call back, but I will give a try. I have for the email which says I need to provide the information to them before July first week. But the FAQ says that any additional information requested should be given within one month. Can someone provide clarity on this please.
> 
> REgards


Yes there is a deadline to that additional information. I was given a month too to provide the revised CDR. So, i will suggest not to take too long.

Regards


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

I have run the plagarism reports using Viper Plagarism site. I have got below details for the plagarisms ( CDR1 - 3%, CDR2- 0%, CDR3- 0% and Summary Sheet - 21%). The report which EA has sent me was not having any feedback on CDR1, CDR2 and CDR3. But below Engineering Summary EA has provided below comments.Can some one tell me if this comment is on Summary sheet or CDRs ?

Comment provided below summary sheet :
''
We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. 
Please explain the copied context in writing and attached to your next submission.
Please note that consequently, your application can be rejected and a 12-month can be imposed if presented writing contains material which was not produced by you.''

Regards,


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

ukindian said:


> I have run the plagarism reports using Viper Plagarism site. I have got below details for the plagarisms ( CDR1 - 3%, CDR2- 0%, CDR3- 0% and Summary Sheet - 21%). The report which EA has sent me was not having any feedback on CDR1, CDR2 and CDR3. But below Engineering Summary EA has provided below comments.Can some one tell me if this comment is on Summary sheet or CDRs ?
> 
> Comment provided below summary sheet :
> ''
> ...


Hi, I would suggest using 'turnitin' when checking for plagiarism. I used some online software's which showed 0% plagiarism but turnitin would still pick up on similar lines and provide the precise source.
Regards


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

ukindian said:


> I have run the plagarism reports using Viper Plagarism site. I have got below details for the plagarisms ( CDR1 - 3%, CDR2- 0%, CDR3- 0% and Summary Sheet - 21%). The report which EA has sent me was not having any feedback on CDR1, CDR2 and CDR3. But below Engineering Summary EA has provided below comments.Can some one tell me if this comment is on Summary sheet or CDRs ?
> 
> Comment provided below summary sheet :
> ''
> ...


IMHO, the Summary sheet seems to be the problem in your case. As far as I know, we have strict requirement of under 21% plagiarism at my uni for our thesis. I would rather suggest you to use a tabular format and cite all your competencies as a paragraph heading in your CDRs.
Also, upload the published papers and give a proper reference to it in your CDR and Summary sheet.

I would rather suggest you to prepare a report, detailing which part of your own work was used by you in your CDR and summary sheet.

I would also advice you to get a reference letter from your adviser to support your case for a positive evaluation.

Mail EA and tell them , you can provide proper references and citations about your claims. 

I was lucky that I could link up my youtube videos which consisted of my :
1. Demo of my Work
2. National Science News clip

PS: In case they ask you to resubmit, please paraphrase as much as possible. keep checking with turnit in and praphrase until the damn thing comes down to under 5%.


----------



## Genius Ideas (Jul 5, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> Please contact "CDR sample" company. They can give you some important information and help with CDR. Just ask them what to do in this case. They work very professional..


Hi,

Could you please tell me, who are " CDR sample company" and by what means (may be an email id), do we contact them?


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Genius Ideas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please tell me, who are " CDR sample company" and by what means (may be an email id), do we contact them?


Using such companies will only increase your likelihood of getting rejected again. There were a couple of threads warning against the same too by people who took their services.
Better use your own writing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

I am going to submit my response to EA today with all the evidences. Hope they will accept my response...!!!


----------



## ukindian (Nov 13, 2017)

Finally I got my Engineers Australia positive assessment after 4.5 months long wait, Had a write all the 3 assessments once again ( even though original work is mine done as part of my PHD)


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

ukindian said:


> Finally I got my Engineers Australia positive assessment after 4.5 months long wait, Had a write all the 3 assessments once again ( even though original work is mine done as part of my PHD)


Congrats..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Maka123 said:


> Using such companies will only increase your likelihood of getting rejected again. There were a couple of threads warning against the same too by people who took their services.
> Better use your own writing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


This company doesn´t copy anything from other people. They send you the questionary and you just answer it with your own words. They check it and put everything together according to the EA rules. There is nothing wrong with it..


----------



## vigneshreach (Jul 17, 2018)

ukindian said:


> Finally I got my Engineers Australia positive assessment after 4.5 months long wait, Had a write all the 3 assessments once again ( even though original work is mine done as part of my PHD)


Did you write the episodes which wasn't related to your PhD? 

Or you jut managed to use the same episodes differently ?


----------



## kingkotb (Apr 20, 2018)

ukindian said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have got a rejection from Engineers Australia with below message today. Can someone please let me know what needs to be done next. All the 3 CDRs are written by me and have not copied from internet. It will be very helpful if anyone has got this message earlier and what steps has to be done next here.
> 
> ...


They aren't expecting you to write a new CDR, they are expecting you to clarify why you failed in plagiarism. In your case, firstly, you should use a professional CDR service provider to know in which case you failed in plagiarism (I recommend cdrforaustralia). Secondly, you should provide an evidence that the paper published on the internet is under your name and you hold the right to copy from it as much as you want as it's your own work. 

Please take into consideration that if you fail in proving this point, you will receive a 12 month ban from Engineers Australia. 

Best of luck bro.


----------



## Hemanth kumar reddy (Dec 30, 2014)

*Adit*

Hi All,

I am just wondering if anyone has the same experience as mine.

I have applied for Engineers Australia(Mechanical Engineer) CDR's, initially, they replied that they found the similarity with other sources and asked to submit additional documents to support my claim then I provided my project reports as the proofs, now they are saying that they found inconsistencies b/w project reports and CDR's. All the work has been done by me genuinely and now I am extremely worried that they may reject my application, I don't know how to deal with this, I don't have any other additional documents apart from project reports and the index page signed by HOD which I have already submitted it before. I am little scared......I don't know what sort of Inconsistencies that they come across. Just wondering whether I am allowed to talk to them to explain what they exactly want from me. I have no idea what to do at this stage..... 

Please advice your suggestions on this and thanks in heaps.


COMMENTS FROM CASE OFFICER:

I am writing regarding the assessment of your Competency Demonstration Report Application, which was submitted to Engineers Australia on XXX
I have reviewed the additional documents submitted, and advise the following shortcomings in your submission:

Career Episodes:

Some details in your career episodes are inconsistent in the project reports you submitted. Please provide an explanation on the inconsistencies.

Please submit the required documents by replying to this email, before XXX Australian Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Hemanth kumar reddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone has the same experience as mine.
> 
> ...


Already responded to this post in another thread. FYI please do not re-post the same question in multiple threads. The admins will delete it (as they already have in this thread, and now you posted the same again). You will receive better response from members if you stick to one post.

Thanks


----------

